# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  flakey liquidex

## TheMilk

just got my liquidex and tamoxifen from ar. the dex has white flakes floating around in it and the tamox has a gooey blob at the bottom when you let it settle. is this normal it sat in a very cold mailbox for a few days im wondering if i need to heat it up or something. the blue one is the dex

----------


## stevey_6t9

i have those aswell. I do also have tiny 'sediment' flakes which im guessing are the raw products? i dont know if i would heat it up above room tempt, id be scared of denaturing the molecules. Maybe shake it abit before you use it.

----------


## 408gt91

I got the same, Just shake it up.

----------


## TheMilk

i got in touch with ar and they said that the tamox can be microwaved in a glass until it becomes clear. for anyone who has cloudy tamoxifen

----------

